# Liquid Goat Milk Soap



## HorseCreek (Aug 16, 2014)

Who wants to educate me on liquid goat milk soap? I've been reading so much about it, my brain is confused... Is it worth the effort? Does it require a preservative? Can you make regular paste and dilute it with a GM and water mix? Could regular paste be diluted with water and GM powder?  Does it go bad? Does it need a use by date? I have a bunch of customers wanting it, but I'm not sure I'm ready to delve into LS yet, lol.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 16, 2014)

You would have to use the GM as your liquid for the lye.  If you try diluting it with goat milk it will go rancid very quickly.  So you would dilute with water and the goat milk will be self-preserving through the reaction with the lye.


----------



## lady-of-4 (Aug 16, 2014)

You can make GM LS  per usual. Using ice cubed goat milk to dissolve lye.  Or you can attempt it in cold process,  to preserve the color,  preventing it from going dark. But it does take some time and patience to prevent the the soap from heating.  This does contradict the common knowledge that KOH needs the head for reaction,  but it CAN be done.  Saponification just takes longer for KOH in this method,  than it would for NaOH. 
There are honestly many ways you can go about this,  including splitting your water in half that you'd use for the milk,  dissolving lye in 1 half and the milk powder in the other,  followed by freezing it,  then adding the cubes to soap pot once everything is homogenous.  Again,  you'd soap at lower temps to ensure color preservation and pretty burning of the milk.  This really is one of those times you can experiment,  using a simple 16oz Oil batch.


----------



## seven (Aug 19, 2014)

i just did a few small tester batches of GM LS. the first 2 were quite dark as i was doing it via HP. the last one was a bit lighter as it was done via CP (but i did heat it up for a couple of hours at one time and stopped when i saw the milk started to caramelized). i've not diluted the last batch, but will be soon. i added the milk at trace. the KOH was mixed with half water half glycerin.

my 1st batch was a bit cloudy as i didn't really think about the fat from the milk. 2nd one was better, clear, but the color is still a bit too dark for my taste. the 3rd one, i'm hoping 3rd time's the charm


----------



## Lindy (Aug 19, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 28, 2014)

I guess I need to spend some quality time researching, lol. (I plan too anyways, don't worry.) I didn't even know you could CP LS, I thought the only way to make it was to cook it.


----------



## lady-of-4 (Aug 28, 2014)

HorseCreek said:


> I guess I need to spend some quality time researching, lol. (I plan too anyways, don't worry.) I didn't even know you could CP LS, I thought the only way to make it was to cook it.



CP for LS takes a lot of time since saponification of koh is slower than NaOH.  I know a very kind lady on FB named ByrdiJean did CP LS for her goat  milk to preserve a beautiful color.  She said it took a few days.  She also has a YouTube channel.


----------



## seven (Aug 29, 2014)

^^^
true. i was a bit broken hearted when i saw my paste didn't really change after 24 hours CP-ing it. it did take a few days. now it's nice and translucent. PH 9.5, sample test clear.


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 29, 2014)

That's interesting I my last batch of ls cp and it was zap free overnight.  This wasn't gm ls would gm make that much of a difference? Maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## Susie (Aug 30, 2014)

seven said:


> ^^^
> true. i was a bit broken hearted when i saw my paste didn't really change after 24 hours CP-ing it. it did take a few days. now it's nice and translucent. PH 9.5, sample test clear.



I routinely CP and dilute liquid soap in less than 24 hours.  If you are bringing to trace really cool to preserve the GM, I probably can't help.  If otherwise, I might be able to if you tell me what you are doing.


----------



## seven (Aug 30, 2014)

Susie said:


> I routinely CP and dilute liquid soap in less than 24 hours.  If you are bringing to trace really cool to preserve the GM, I probably can't help.  If otherwise, I might be able to if you tell me what you are doing.



my cp gm ls is not a true cp  at one point i did heat it up coz i was annoyed waiting. i stopped as soon as i saw the color getting darker. 

as i was SB-ing, the batter did get quite hot as i heated up my oils, and the lye water was a bit hot as well. 

next time i will try a true cp again.. i still have lots of paste to deal with


----------

